# HELP, need install parts for Simrad Tiller Pilot



## jim7289

I have a Simrad TP10 autotiller. I purchased it used. I need the brackets that will allow me to install the tiller on my boat. There are various brackets that are used to install on different boat configurations. I have checked the Simrad site and several other sources....no luck. Can anyone help?


----------



## sawingknots

i have to wonder,how is it that someone has the unit its self [easy to grab quickly]but not the mounting hardware,if you buy such things you encourage theft, next time it may be you!


----------



## GraemeInCanada

I have the same autotiller and I rigged up something of wood that works well while I wait for something better other than a bracket that I need to install permanently. Not sure if it will help or not... it works great and I've been thinking to drill a couple of large holes in to fit coffee cups actually!

The Periwinkle Catboat and Stargazer Blog: Autotiller for Stargazer


----------



## jim7289

to sawingknots: i appreciate your interest......but.......i received the unit from an owner who moved up to a wheel.....i DID receive hardware .......but it was for HIS boat.......mine is different....AND no I dont encourage theft...if you dont have a solution to my problem pls. dont reply....

To grameincanada: thanks for your helpful reply. Your solution looks good for your boat. I think I will have to make a custom bracket for my boat. I found a co. on line that has some brackets but had no pics on their post. I ask them to email pics of the parts...still waiting....
Thanks again for your help.


----------



## sawingknots

this is an open forum,i can reply to any post i see fit,i was just pointing out what was the most likely scenario for an orphan boat component,i'm sorry if i offended you or implied that you are a thief[somewhere there's a quest remote spotlight that's missing its wiring and control panel]


----------



## sawingknots

btw,tillerpilots are bought with standard mounting brackets not brackets for this boat and different brackets for another,you should be able to use the old brackets with only a slight modification


----------



## Plumbean

Jim:

I too found it hard to find parts for a TP10. Fortunately, I was just looking for the pin that is epoxied into the tiller. FYI, you can use the pins for the Raymarine brand of tiller pilots, which are more readily available.


----------



## jim7289

Plumbean, my unit came with the pin. The previous owner had a bracket that allowed the tiller pilot to mount BELOW the tiller. My tiller is much higher than the seat. I need the bracket that Simrad refers to as the 'pedistal'......or maybe one of the extensions that they show on the orig. box that the previous owner sent.
I may end up having something custom made, but will continue looking for the OEM stuff. I will try Raymarine also
Thanks,
Jim


----------



## jim7289

Sawingknots: my, used, autotiller came with the original box supplied by the owner. 
The box shows six different brackets that can be used for 'flexible installations' (manufacturers words)....so it is obvious that each boat is unique and the T.P. must be fitted accordingly....


----------



## sawingknots

i was't aware that a under the tiller cantilever bracket was available,when i bought my tillerpilot [raymarine st2000] i had the same proplem,my tiller handle being too high for the seat,i theorized that a long bracket under the handle might have too much leverage against the mounting point so i opted to build a pedestal up from the seat.what i used was a lifeline stantion base and a short length of stainless tubing to bring the seat mount level to the conventional pin on top of the handle,i made a plug out of nylon and pressed[drove]it into the end of the hollow tube then drilled the correct sized hole for the auto pilot pin.it has worked well for several years,i wish i had a pix but my boat is some distance away


----------



## sawingknots

jim after thinking about my first post i want to sincerely apologize,in my defence[if any] i'm still stinging about a spotlight someone swiped off my boat a few day ago,again i'm very sorry and hope your experience here on sailnet remains positive


----------



## ODay25TJP

*Simrad Tp10*

I removed the TP10 from my Irwin 23 when I sold it. I had to fabricate some parts to install it on it on my ODay 25. The Irwin had an inboard rudder and the tiller was about a foot lower than the tiller on the ODay, which has an outboard rudder. I used galvanized pipe fittings to make the pedistal:
1. The base is a 1/2" galvanized floor flange. 
2. I screwed a 1/2" by 3" galvanized nipple into the floor flange.
3. I then installed a 1/2" to 1/4" reducer to the top of the nipple.
4. I cut the end off 1 1/4" X 2 1/2" galvanized nipple.
5. The threaded end of the 1/4" nipple is screwed into the 1/4" end of the reducer.
6. The pin on which the TP10 pivots is 3/8", so I enlarged the hole in the 1/4" nipple with 3/8" drill.
7: I cut a section of 3/8" x 6" stainless bolt which goes inside the pestal to provide a base for the pivot pin to ride on.
8. The pin on tiller was made by grinding a round ball on the end of a 1/4 x 20 hex head bolt.
9. The pin was mounted to the bottom on the tiller using 3" long strip of aluminum and 2 #12 self tapping, stainless screws. 
I used the TP10 on the ODay for the first time today and it seems to work fine. I can email pictures of this installation if anyone is interested.


----------



## jim7289

ODAY25TJP said:
I used the TP10 on the ODay for the first time today and it seems to work fine. I can email pictures of this installation if anyone is interested.

Thanks, havent installed my TP10 yet. Your pics would be a great deal of help. You can email to: jimtheartist at verizon dot net
Thanks Jim


----------



## jim7289

sorry, the correct email is jimtheartist at gmail dot com
Jim


----------

